# Record Player



## OPC'n

I've been wanting to buy a record player for awhile now. I was amazon trying to decide which one to get. As I read the reviews, I learned I have NO idea what they are talking about. Do any of you know anything about record players who can tell me which type to buy for the records that will play on them? Seems like in the reviews you have to have certain needles for certain record....


----------



## Captain Picard

One of my room mates is a huge vinyl fan and his collection and turntable are in the living room. I'll try and convey some thoughts from him later on.


----------



## johnny

I can't recommend any of the new brands or models as I dont know whats out there now.
I can tell you that back in the day when I worked in the industry,
That there were hundreds of different types of needles to fit the hundreds of record player brands.
They had saphire and diamond needles (diamonds lasted longer) and they would work on the playing speed.
A playing speed of 33 was common for albums, smaller singles were 45 (a bit faster)
All needles worked on either type of speed so no problems there.

78's for gramophones were just a steel pin (looked like a nail and would last for ages)


----------



## Edm

If you were close to KY I'd give you one. I seem to aquire old radios and ...acquired an older console cabinet radio/ record player that my wife is telling me I must get rid of.


----------



## raydixon9

This post might be helpful.


----------



## Berean

raydixon9 said:


> This post might be helpful.



Keep in mind that if you buy (only) a turntable, you'll also need an amp or receiver to plug it into as well as speakers. Is your goal to just listen or do you want to make mp3 files from the vinyl?


----------



## jfschultz

Berean said:


> raydixon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post might be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that if you buy (only) a turntable, you'll also need an amp or receiver to plug it into as well as speakers. Is your goal to just listen or do you want to make mp3 files from the vinyl?
Click to expand...


The amp or receiver needs to have an input for records. First, the output from the turntable is lower and needs more amplification. Also "RIAA equalizetion" is needed. Because of the characteristics of the media, the audio has to be "doctored" in recording and "RIAA equalization" does the "undoctoring" on playback.

If your interest is in creating MP3 files from the record, there are turntables now with a USB output the plugs into a computer.


----------



## jambo

For a needle you should get a diamond stylus which will do all records. They are more expensive but will last much longer. Most turntables plug into a music centre or speakers with an optical cable which would mostly come with the music centre. If not they are easily obtainable in any electrical shop. 

I still have a number of vinyl records but now seldom use our turntable we are currently thinking of getting rid of both turntable and records. For the space they take up it is much easier to get things on iTunes or wherever.

I know vinyl is making a bit of a comeback but but beyond collectors and purists Imthink it will be a short lived revival.


----------



## Andrew P.C.

Well we just bought one not too long ago from Bed, Bath, and Beyond! We have been starting to collect all sorts of records from thrift stores! Here is what we got and its a nice little all-in-one package! Record Player Suit Case


----------



## Rich Koster

If you are going to buy used, make sure you get one with a strobe light speed adjust set up. That way you can actually see if the turntable is still working properly and doesn't have any "wow" due to a stretched or slipping belt. If it has an Audio-Technica or Pickering magnetic pickup cartridge, it's probably going to sound decent.
Some of the turntable brand names I can remember are Dual, Technics, Sherwood and Pioneer.


----------



## Edward

Rich Koster said:


> Dual, Technics, Sherwood and Pioneer.



I've got an old Garrard turntable. They were pretty good before the name was licensed to put on a bunch of junk. It's a 4 speed - does 16 2/3 RPM, too.


----------



## OPC'n

Thanks everyone for your answers. I was thinking about getting this one and was wondering if it were a good choice for common records and the needle type.


----------



## OPC'n

I know it's frown upon to bump one's own thread but I was wondering if someone could look at the link in my last post and see if that's a good record player


----------



## johnny

I think it looks great and the reviews seem ok.
You wont get a deep bass sound out of it according to the reviews,
But for playing ordinary records it sounds fine.
Plus you wont have to worry about amps and speakers.

So yes, I think its a great start and if you get more keen on the hobby,
Then get yourself a better one later on, (you can always keep this as a spare)

Dont worry about 78's no one uses those anyway.


----------



## M_Scott

Hi sarah, sounds like you have a fun project ahead of you 

It has been asked and really is key, are you wanting to integrate a turntable into an existing audio system in your living room, or are you wanting to get the audio off the vinyl and make an playable audio CD, create mp3 files to listen to on your PC, Mac, Linux... system? If it's a computer it will help to know the OS (type of computer).

I personally wouldn't bother with the first, too cumbersome any more, too expensive to maintain - needles (stylus), turntable adjustments, space. It's up to you though, no right or wrong here  I would spend as much as I could on the best hardware available. 

If I was you, I would get the audio off your cherished vinyl, save it to a lossless format (.wav file) to save as the master copy, and set your vinyl aside. Your newly created wav file can be edited for free with software to remove those nasty pops and clicks, and then encoded (saved) to better and smaller files and remain lossless (bit for bit copy of original) using flac format, or a lossy (not bit for bit exact but human ears cannot hear any difference - despite what they say) format like mp3.

Getting the audio off the vinyl and onto your PC is where you need to start. Here's a few links to the basics...
... http://www.turntablelab.com/pages/beginners-guide-to-turntables
... http://www.turntablelab.com/pages/recording-vinyl-into-your-computer-guide

I would do a few searches for recording vinyl to computer and get a few more opinions, take a few notes, ask a few more questions, get your needed hardware, get it setup properly... and so on. This is really easy and should be relatively inexpensive if you go the record to computer route. Make sure you're reading the right articles... recording on a PC (Windows) versus Mac, etc.

Here's a few rules I follow, my way may not be best for you 

... You don't need an expensive turntable, top of the line, but a good one that will last long enough to record what, 20, 30, 100 albums, then you put it back in its box - you've got your audio.

... Save (record) your vinyl to a lossless audio type, usually .wav on PC. Don't use the original .wav, make a copy and edit the copy in case you make permanent mistakes. If so, simply highlight and Copy a new editable file to try again. When using lossless digital audio, the 100th COPY is as good as the first - assuming your PC is in good working order, bad RAM or bad hard drives can create an imperfect copy but this rare. I would save the original (Masters) in one folder, clearly marked, and only copy over to a .\Working folder where the editing takes place.

... Get 2 needles if possible of decent quality, have a backup.

... Use a test album to help you get your setup working, volume, levels, etc - don't use your vinyl - each playback it degrades a bit. Try to get the recording figured out so you can get your master digital copy the first time, in 1 play when recording your albums. 

... Clean but don't scrub the vinyl, to get any buildup off the record before recording - helps with sound and the life of the needle.

... Use good headphones for recording and editing to get the sound as close to your ears as possible (loud is not what your after, but removal of extraneus noise). External speakers are OK, monitors are a bit better but should be near-field (close, directed sound) to you. This is purely preference, we all hear the same source a bit different - if you like it then it is perfect.

... You don't need to over process the files, usually pop&click removal, mild volume control, a few other things will create a really nice finished copy. 

I posted alot, sorry for my rambling, this was a hobby of mine at one time, saving old cassettes & vinyl to digital, just hopin' you get it exactly as you want it. Its a bit of work, but when done you will have a copy that will (should) last longer than you will 

Mike


----------



## jwithnell

You'll want the record cleaner and a small brush to clean the needle -- most scratches come from dust that gets caught on the needle that then etches into the record. The turntable looks like what most folks had in their living room back in the day. For fun, they're fine. For recording, I'd look on Ebay for Technics turntables like we used to use in professional studios. Whatever you use, get a number of diamond needles that fit in case they're not made in the future.


----------



## OPC'n

I don't want to "are you wanting to get the audio off the vinyl and make an playable audio CD, create mp3 files to listen to on your PC, Mac, Linux... system". I've heard listening to music on a record player is a different sound so I would like to play singers like Nina Simone.


----------



## OPC'n

johnny said:


> I think it looks great and the reviews seem ok.
> You wont get a deep bass sound out of it according to the reviews,
> But for playing ordinary records it sounds fine.
> Plus you wont have to worry about amps and speakers.
> 
> So yes, I think its a great start and if you get more keen on the hobby,
> Then get yourself a better one later on, (you can always keep this as a spare)
> 
> Dont worry about 78's no one uses those anyway.



Can you suggest a better one I should look at?


----------



## johnny

If I was doing this and was interested in an "old school retro feel"
Then I would go on ebay and buy an older good quality direct drive turntable.
(I'm talking second hand now) and some big old speakers and a decent amplifier.
So lets have a look at whats on ebay in your area and see if there's anything out there.

I'll do a quick search now,


----------



## johnny

Ok, well I've had a quick look at ebay, however,,,
Because I am in Australia ebay wont let me do a location search of the Providence area,
But here is a for instance (as an example)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AKAI-Model-...7ab0bdf&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=3&sd=321834368429

So first up, find some turntables in your area (why pay for postage, there's heaps out there)

Next up is the player itself 
What you are looking for in a record player is a "direct drive" so you dont have to worry about belts.
Most record players run with a rubber band thingy on the inside (belt) and these thingys break.
So its better to buy one without a belt which means direct drive (motor connected directly to turntable)

Next thing on the list is your needle, so presuming we were buying this model above, 
then I would ring up an old school record store, tell them the model your interested in,
and see if you can still get needles (stylus) for it, and how much do they cost.

So I hope some of this info helps and I'm sure this board can help with reviews 
(especially with the amps and speakers) once we narrow down the available options in your area.


----------



## OPC'n

thank you so much John!


----------



## OPC'n

I've bought this record player. I'm wondering now which size of records to buy. I know by the picture i should get the large records but i'm not sure what size bc as i look at records online there are a few different sizes (they have numbers). Can I get some help if anyone can figure it out by the link i gave. Now that i bought the record player it's not giving much info. thanks!


----------



## jambo

There are only 2 sizes of records and both can be played on that player. There 45s which are singles ie one song on each side of the disc. Or there are LPs (long players) which are also known as 33. Those numbers, 33 and 45, are the revolutions per minute. The number of songs on each side of an LP varies quite a bit depending on the length of each song but you would expect between 6-10 or so songs on each side


----------



## Edward

jambo said:


> There 45s which are singles ie one song on each side of the disc. Or there are LPs (long players) which are also known as 33. Those numbers, 33 and 45, are the revolutions per minute.



LPs are sometimes referred to as 'albums'. And 45s are sometimes referred to as 'singles' 

There were also EPs. Extended Plays. 7 inch records played at 45, but with two songs on each side, instead of just a single song on each side.


----------



## johnny

Hi again Sarah,

You brought the record player that I linked too, (congratulations)
I hope it works well for you, it does look the buisness and has direct drive. 

You will now need to buy some speakers, (listed under vintage speakers)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Vintage-Yorx-Speakers-S-108-/331639785208?hash=item4d374586f8

And an amplifier, (this one has a tuner in it so you can listen to the radio)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Tec...ner-Working-/331638768927?hash=item4d3736051f

Remember, I am only sending examples. (I have no idea if these are any good)
I personally wouldn't buy them if the postage costs more than the actual item.
These things come up all the time on ebay so have fun looking and grab a bargain.

Also, Happy Belated Birthday.


----------

